# my Holmess is gone



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Holmes....

RIP Holmes!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed Holmes, you were much loved.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss. Holmes was such a handsome boy. Beagles are such great dogs. I remember when you posted a picture of him dressed as Sherlock Holmes. May your memories help to heal your heart of your pain. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of Holmes, he had such a sweet face. Way too many losses on the forum lately, he is in good company up there in doggie heaven.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

he did have a very sweet face - so sorry for your loss


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...sudden, unexpected deaths are the worst.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. Beagles have such great barks, Holmes is probably running and barking at my Sammy dog at the Bridge right now. He will always live on in your memories.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.. hugs


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...how sad that he was just out for his regular walk but I bet he was doing what he loved and was with you when his time came. RIP sweet Holmess.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. He had such an adorable face.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Holmess, he was such a cute beagle. I lost a dog suddenly and it is so hard. RIP sweet Holmess


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers. Holmes was a real cutie.

RIP Holmes


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. He was a cutie.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Olga. I love beagles.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. He looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you right now. He was a serious cutie pie. You are in my thoughts. Be well.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Olga, I am so sorry! I know how you loved your Holmsey! What a sad day for all of your family!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Holmes had such a cute face and a personality to match. Beagles are great dogs too.

RIP sweet Homsey. I hope you find many rabbits to chase.:smooch:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP, Holmes.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Holmes. RIP sweet boy as you wait for your family to join you one day....


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Holmes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olga*

Olga

I am so very sorry about Holmes.
Run free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.

Rest in Peace Holmes.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I am so sad and sorry. I bet that was such a scary experience, and so sudden too. However, that is how I want to go- still out there walking.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Godspeed Holmes.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Holmes. Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of Holmes passing. It is so shocking when it happens so suddenly. I had the same thing happen to one of my beloved dogs where he collapsed on his walk. Hugs to you and rest in peace Holmes.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a handsome little guy. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Holmes.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you so much guys for your kind words.Its been very hard and sad around house. Kids are upset beyond upsetting.Only time can help us.I can't make myself go and pick up all his staff.Its just too much.The ashes should come home in couple days,i think we will go and buy nice rose bush and plant near house in memory of Holmes.He loves to pee on them so much. Thanks again.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your sudden loss of Holmes.

The rose bush is a lovely sentiment to Holmes.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, RIP Holmes


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, how sad... So sorry for your loss...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Holmes sure is a handsome guy. I'm so sorry that you lost him so suddenly. I know that must have been terrible to loose him this way. Run free, sweet Holmes.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

He looks like a sweetheart. I'm so very sorry for you and your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. I have never had a beagle, but my sister has a 14 year old beagle named jazz and my neice has a 2 year old beagle named piper. I nevef met jazz (my sis lives in nc), but i adore myneices little 13' beagle, piper and she is the sweetest thing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holmes*

I am so very sorry about Holmes!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry
Makes me sad
Farewell sweet boy ~ Your pictures always made me smile


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you so much guys! Its been some hard week,but i think all our minds are in peace with idea of Holmes been gone for now. He will be always in our hearts. I don't think i want to get another beagle.It never will be the same as Holmes. I am looking on several golden rescues under age 3 or younger.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry about Holmes, Rest In Peace at the Bridge with all of our precious pets.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss =(
Rest in Peace Holmes, I'm sure he's found Teddy and all our lost friends at the Bridge


----------

